# Rainy Season Activities



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well it looks like the Monsoon season has started (at least for the west coast of Luzon) weather.com - Map Room - Satellite Map, Weather Map, Doppler Radar - Asia: Satellite with rain forecasted solid for the next week. A relief for the population dependent upon the hydroelectric dams and from the heat.

What all do you fellows do during the heaviest days of rain?

I mostly do more BBQ at home and read quite a bit. Occasionally we go out for dinner just to get out of the house. I still do my weekly get together with the guys for some "me" time. 

The rides on the motorcycle come as the weather permits.

I will be breaking out my dehumidifiers in the next day or so to stay ahead of the mold.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jon, what type of dehumidifiers do you use?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am using 2 of these (Dehumidifier kdm-18 | Home & Garden for sale Pasay | AyosDito.ph), one in each bedroom. I got them several years ago when we were in Mindanao. I am not sure where you could find them locally. Maybe in Pampanga??


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's many times I wish that I was closer to an expat community club or bar, there's one I've been told by expats in the grocery but the travel time is about 40 minutes.

Dehumidifier looks interesting...does it use much energy? Cost seems high 5,000 peso's.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's many times I wish that I was closer to an expat community club or bar, there's one I've been told by expats in the grocery but the travel time is about 40 minutes.
> 
> Dehumidifier looks interesting...does it use much energy? Cost seems high 5,000 peso's.


If you have aircon just run that, it dehumidifies just the same and the power usage is likely to be similar.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's many times I wish that I was closer to an expat community club or bar, there's one I've been told by expats in the grocery but the travel time is about 40 minutes.
> 
> Dehumidifier looks interesting...does it use much energy? Cost seems high 5,000 peso's.


It uses about half as much as an aircon. I originally tried to use just the AC but it didn't work. I still got plenty of mold especially in the closets. When I have these Dehumidifiers running they fill up within 12 hours (4L).


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

My activities are limited anyway but when it rains thats when I can watch all those old TV shows I missed when deployed to far away exotic places. I still like the Twilight Zone with Rod Sterling


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would be interested in a dehumidifier, my wife hates Aircon so the dehumidifier would be the next best thing. As far as during heavy rains, if my wife is working I tell her to make sure that she doesn't walk home, she is to ride a tricycle. If she is not working the rains kind of depress her some but that is something she has to deal with. I usually watch TV but if we don't have lightning, I may use the computer but would prefer not to, we had a thunderstorm 4 days ago that fried my Ethernet card. Finally got it fixed today.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> I would be interested in a dehumidifier, my wife hates Aircon so the dehumidifier would be the next best thing. As far as during heavy rains, if my wife is working I tell her to make sure that she doesn't walk home, she is to ride a tricycle. If she is not working the rains kind of depress her some but that is something she has to deal with. I usually watch TV but if we don't have lightning, I may use the computer but would prefer not to, we had a thunderstorm 4 days ago that fried my Ethernet card. Finally got it fixed today.


My wife is the same during the monsoon. She starts to get cabin fever after several days straight. I usually have her go to the mall or something with friends (she can drive and we have 2 vehicles). So she gets out and we both get some space. 

When I came over I brought some high end surge protectors for myself. They won't help with a direct lightning strike but do help with any power fluctuations. I also checked to make sure that my house is well grounded.


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

I do wakeboarding. they only close that park when its raining really hard.


----------

